# Progress 4 weeks into bulking



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im 4 weeks into bulking and 2 weeks into cycle. Im 15lbs up already and think im as lean as i was before so i am pleased.

Rear double bicpe is my favorite pic.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You should be VERY pleased! Looking big, strong and still lean. 15lbs in 4 weeks at the same leanness.... nice.

Good going mate, even if you are a pikey!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks mate. I have gained 6lbs in this first 5 days on my IGF1 cycle.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robdog said:


> Thanks mate. I have gained 6lbs in this first 5 days on my IGF1 cycle.


wow. You have came so far rob, biggest transformation. Whats your weight/stats now?

your back double biceps pose looks good. Big arms and shoulders there.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im currently 17stone 8lbs(246lbs).

Not sure at bodyfat but would guestimate 15-20%. Thing is though i have alot of loose skin that now has to catch up with my wieght loss so as soon as that is gone i should be looking better.

Hopw to compete in the next 12-24 months.


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking good geez!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> your back double biceps pose looks good. Big arms and shoulders there.


Yea, I have to agree here. That pic is my favorite. Very big shoulders and arms. Best bodypart is your shoulders for sure.  Good job Robdoggie.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

robdog said:


> Im currently 17stone 8lbs(246lbs).
> 
> Not sure at bodyfat but would guestimate 15-20%. Thing is though i have alot of loose skin that now has to catch up with my wieght loss so as soon as that is gone i should be looking better.
> 
> Hopw to compete in the next 12-24 months.


you look great, your transformation puts everyone else on this board to shame i think,

1 thing tho, you always seem to be on a cylce, do you do those 21 day types or do you go for the long ones with little rest inbetween?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I normally go for 8-12 weeks with 6-8 weeks off in between mate. I only use low doses and seem to recover quickly.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks like you are about there for a new Avitar.

Big diffrence. You must have spend a bundle on clothes huh?

Smaller pants and bigger shirts


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Great work M8, looking huge... Big shoulders and your starting to form a nice V taper there, very impresive...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking good bro


----------



## dodge (Jan 15, 2005)

Very good progress although get down your local tanning shop and get ya self a tan you will look miles better


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

Lookin good Robdog!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Fcuk, the first one had me almost chucking up, how did you get uglier?  did you enter that pic into a gurning contest?  just kidding mate, you're coming on well, but you're still no match for the benster


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Fcuk, the first one had me almost chucking up, how did you get uglier?  did you enter that pic into a gurning contest?  just kidding mate, you're coming on well, but you're still no match for the benster


Mate i could take you on at anything and defete you easily. You are no match for the ginger sensation!!! :lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking good doggy.. that rear double bi u have a good taper ur waste looks tiny!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

robdog said:


> Mate i could take you on at anything and defete you easily. You are no match for the ginger sensation!!! :lift: :lift: :lift:


How about a spelling contest?  the word is defeat


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

or has the Fybogel got you regular again mate That aside rob you are looking very good, well done mate.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

looking strong rob! good going bro


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

soz m8 dnt mean to be offensive but u are looking amazing compareed to the fat sh!t u used to be? i know i cnt say much but urr looking rlly gwd and health now. just wish alot more ppl could have the dedication you have (and the rest of the bord) then the world would not be as obese. were u always a big boy as a youngster?

you can see now that ur hard work and dedication is paying off some awsum gains there too m8 considering u cnt do squats and dead you are a true insparation too ppl and a nice hearted person.

DK


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

He's a thin sh!t now


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dk246 said:


> soz m8 dnt mean to be offensive but u are looking amazing compareed to the fat sh!t u used to be? i know i cnt say much but urr looking rlly gwd and health now. just wish alot more ppl could have the dedication you have (and the rest of the bord) then the world would not be as obese. were u always a big boy as a youngster?
> 
> you can see now that ur hard work and dedication is paying off some awsum gains there too m8 considering u cnt do squats and dead you are a true insparation too ppl and a nice hearted person.
> 
> DK


Thanks mate. Yes i have always been big and carried alot of fat.

My waist is still approx 36" maybe 37 but its alot smaller than it was. Ill bulk now for a few months then cut again to get the bodyfat even lower.

Im currently 17 stone 10lbs so hardly thin Monkeyballs!!! :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> How about a spelling contest?  the word is defeat


Ouch.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wow

thats some progress there mate. the IGF will keep you lean and pump out to fook.

enjoy it, this is a short bulking cycle,lol!


----------

